# Living/Doing Business in Cairo



## Rhudetz (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello, 

I'm helping a client interested in starting to do business in Egypt (e.g., expanding their existing business). They’re thinking about Cairo primarily and want to get a sense of what the business environment is like for foreigners. There are a lot of trade sites and official sources out there, but I felt getting some information from people who actually live in and around Cairo would be more accurate. I was hoping some kind souls might help answer some questions around living and working in Cairo. 

I have two main questions? 

1)	What’s life like in Cairo for an expat? Where do Westerners hang out? What do they do? Where do they live? I've read elsewhere in the forum that people tend to live in Maadi or Zamalek. Is this true? 
2)	My client is considering sending staff on a month to month basis with individuals spending a month in Cairo and a month in the US. Do you know if there are there service apartments or hotels with monthly rentals? Do you know other individuals that that work in this fashion (i.e. traveling back and forth frequently)? What kinds jobs do they hold? Has it been successful for them to work in this fashion?

Any information you could provide me would be much appreciated! Obviously, we want to have the best information before placing staff in country!


----------



## Abdurahman36 (Jan 10, 2010)

the best way is to contact the American embassy in cairo -commercial section or visit buyusa dot gov and chose egypt


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

yes its very True that foreigners live in Maadi & Zamaleck

abt the second question i think it will be very expensive to send employees every month
so i think the best solution is every 6 months 

what kind of business r u thinking to do in Cairo


----------

